# il de re aires



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Can anyone tell me which is the best aire on isle de re and which have hookup?

Currently the other side of la Rochelle and might have a look tomorrow but could do with a charge. Laptops died as well so can't search or look at camping infos. Just got mobile mhf on phone.

Aires book shows some as having ehu but it's never clear if thats unmetered or just the one on the service point.

What's the island like anyway?

Thanks
Bd


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

We stopped at the Sant Clement aire a couple of weeks ago, it has un metered electric hook up but the area was disappointing.

Talking to another Brit he said that the Riverdoux aire was the best of the lot, we did not stop there but the area certainly looked more interesting as did St Martin.

RD


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

The aire at Saint Martin de Re is excellent but I don't think there are any hook-ups:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4497

However the municipal is next door where of course you could get a hook-up if required and it's listed as open until November 11th.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=5767

Saint Martin de Re is an excellent little town with a picturesque waterfront, lots of pleasant shops & restaurants.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

The municipal mentioned at St Martin is good and well situated, you could bike all over the island from that 1 spot.. The Aire is next door and when we were there 2 years ago it cost almost the same as the campsite but with. lot less facilities.. Credit card needed for access from memory..
Also dont forget there is a toll to pay to cross over to it.. !!

Much Prefer Ile de Oleron.. No toll and free or low cost aires..


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks

Will decide in the morning. Forecast is quite windy now so will see what we wake up to.

Just the info I needed thanks


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Ile de Noirmoutier is nice as well - no tolls and you can drive back across the seabed.
http://goo.gl/maps/12TYr

Plenty of choice of Aires and campsites etc.

Some must still be open?

Open with EHU and WiFi.

Sorry but it posts them in the wrong order :roll:


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

St Martin is the favourite -no ehu though
Municipal is good 
Rivedoux plage also next to a municipal and has showers etc not much at rivedoux though

Large quiet aire at top of island portes en re ? 

Never been to st clement 

Pretty little island, one of our favourites, not cheap though, beautiful in summer, great and safe cycling too


----------



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

There is an aire right at the end of the island in the town by the quay, from memory, but the toll on the bridge is expensive.
Isle de Noirmontier (spelling wrong) is better and no toll. 
There is an aire right in the town centre and one down near Rue des Sables towards the beach.
I think there were a lot of floods there a couple of years ago as the place is virtually at sea level


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Barry

We too stayed at the municipal, found the facilities very good for the little extra it costs.... have no idea what it will be like in November though! Good luck.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Barry the toll is €8 for the bridge top left corner of the island is the aire with hookup called St Clement des Baleines, large flat area very close to beach for €11 per night inclusive. The other two don't have hookup but are still €11 per night.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks folks. Im sorry but I fear I may have wasted your time as we didnt go in the end. Opted for the Market at La Rochelle which just knackered my diet and then headed north and inland a bit as the wind forecast for the Island this morning says force 7 and wet tomorrow which doesnt sound like fun, especially on the bike.

€11 for an Aire without EHU! Whats that about? Bet the French dont go there!  

Thanks again for all the tips. Hopefully we will get there one day and the info is always useful for others searching.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

barryd said:


> €11 for an Aire without EHU! Whats that about?


....and an €8 toll to get to it. Tight git. :lol:

Where are you now Barry?

Pete


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

barryd said:


> €11 for an Aire without EHU! Whats that about? Bet the French dont go there!


Surprisingly you're dead wrong.  
It's a very popular aire and you have to be there early to get a pitch, it was also full of French vans last time we were there.
Truth is that it's in a very pleasant and convenient place on an island where prices for most things are substantially higher than the mainland.

Is it worth it?

You'll never know now. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Nah and I bet all ive missed is grey windy wet weather and sitting there worrying about me battery and sulking about paying €11 for an Aire with no EHU!

Anyway to answer your question Pete about where we are, Im not really sure. On an Aire about 30 miles north of La Rochelle. Mouliens sur pay or something or other. One horse town. As for me being tight. Have you seen the latest post? 

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-132237-.html


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Barry, if you had read my reply properly and visited St Clement des Baleines you would be hooked up right now.


----------

